# Why would a lad of 14 do this?



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Very sad

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-ma ... r-29168971


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

There's already calls for the two lads who went in, kicked open 20 pens and rescued 20 dogs to get a medal or something on the 'Pride of Britain' awards.
http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/ ... gs-7758368

And there's a JustGiving page to raise money for the dogs home.

Whoever it was is scum and deserves to get the full penalty of the law (and then some)


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

jamman said:


> Very sad
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-ma ... r-29168971


Evil pricks like that make me sick.

Puninshment ? Eye for an eye - I'd set him alight........


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Why would anyone do that? Not just a 14 year old...

I've seen some sick videos recently of similar things, losing faith in humanity rapidly.... [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

He should be injected with some potent snake venom and left to rot!


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

He thought it would be funny?
He was dared to do it?
They refused to let him rehome a dog?

Who knows what goes through the mind of someone like this? I can't say what I think should be done to him .............. words fail me.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

They're saying that he'd been bitten by a dog a week before?

Complete scumbag, amazing reaction from the public with the help of funds, food parcels etc..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Apparently he's been refused a dog from M'Cr dogs home the week before and took revenge. [smiley=sick2.gif]

All vets in the area worked all day yesterday and today for free. My son's partner is a veterinary nurse and helped as well as did other nurses

I believe the two people (father and son) who kicked open the doors went through the police cordon and rescued the first 40 odd dogs


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I just hope some good comes out of this


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

You're a very sad ambassador for Scotland and for the 'Yes' campaign. Brian has conducted himself admirably throughout this thread and really doesn't need your highly dubious 'support'. It speaks volumes that you consider his more measured responses as 'appeasement'.'


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

and we're back on track I hope

must be something in the air at the moment, lots of "charming" members posting :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

igotone said:


> You're a very sad ambassador for Scotland and for the 'Yes' campaign. Brian has conducted himself admirably throughout this thread and really doesn't need your highly dubious 'support'. It speaks volumes that you consider his more measured responses as 'appeasement'.'


Ummmm since when was this on topic? lol 

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > You're a very sad ambassador for Scotland and for the 'Yes' campaign. Brian has conducted himself admirably throughout this thread and really doesn't need your highly dubious 'support'. It speaks volumes that you consider his more measured responses as 'appeasement'.'
> ...


I believe Roddy posted some lovely comments and they were removed


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Back on topic then: the culprit has been released on bail :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > igotone said:
> ...


Has the poster himself though?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

[/quote]

I believe Roddy posted some lovely comments and they were removed[/quote]
Yes they were


----------

